# Yay! Babies!



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I am very pleased to welcome these lot to you! This is the first time I have bred dove and blue!!









left to right- 2 doves, 1 blue, 4 blacks
The blue looks smaller than it is in this pic 

I'm so happy with this bunch!
The mother (black self), was pregnant at the same time as another black doe, but sadly the heat killed her ): I was expecting blues from her :/ 
Heat waves in the middle of the day when everyone's out =BAD!

Will keep you updated with pictures 

(so happy!!)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww! They look so cute spread out on your hand like that!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I knoowww! can't wait till I get my new Dove buck to produce more cuteypies!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww  
Congrats!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oooo lovely, Congrats!


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

well done they are stunning little babies


----------

